# Ebauer Tools



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Following on from this thread
https://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414396

Yes, I still haven't got a drill. :lol:

Anyway, the Mrs's step dad got a bunch of tools from Screwfix the other day and he got a free Erbauer bluetooth speaker which he's given us - it will be handy in the garage instead of keep moving the Google Home from kitchen to garage.

The speaker doesn't come with batteries, looking on Screwfix's website, they are £30/£40/£50 (2Ah/4Ah/5Ah), plus a charger for £34.99. So the cost to power it would be £65.99-£85.99

I may as well just buy a drill of the same brand, and use the drill's battery to power the speaker when not using the drill (it'd get minimal use)

----------------------

*So, enough waffling on, are they a decent brand?* Our maintenance manager at work says they're a sideline of Makita. From what I gather online they are "exclusive" to Screwfix/B&Q (which to me means their own brand). Most of our power tools at work are Makita, with the exception of an Ebauer Router.

Second, realistically how important is Ah for the average home owner and minimal DIYing? I can use the trade card at work and get them from B&Q, so do I splash the extra and go for 4Ah option? Also, B&Q do a kit (drill and driver) for £150 but only 2Ah https://www.diy.com/departments/erb...ver-2-batteries-eid18-li/3663602799030_BQ.prd

Or would you buy the two separately in 4Ah form for a total of £190?
https://www.diy.com/departments/erb...ill-1-battery-ecd18-li-2/3663602798552_BQ.prd
https://www.diy.com/departments/erb...ver-1-battery-edd18-li-2/3663602798750_BQ.prd

Or a sombination of the 18v 4Ah drill (£100) and a 12v 2Ah driver (£60)?

At least after 12 months I've finally narrowed my search down to a single brand (unless you all say it's a crap brand :lol


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

They are decent value, for light use etc. they are fine around the home etc. They are made by Positec, who also manufacture Worx tools also. Some of the Worx batteries used to be interchangeable with the Ebauer tools. 

My Makita drill and jigsaw are 1.8Ah I think (I have a dewalt xrp which is for heavier use), and I find them a bit light on juice. For the extra £40, I would go for the 4AH's models.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a few Erbauer bits, mainly sockets, driver bits and hand tools and i'm very impressed by all of them.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Battery life quite short was my finding, good enough for odd jobbing though.
Wheres the meet?


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I got the impact driver and have been very happy with it. Got it to complement my bosch drill and have been very happy with it.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Finally went an purchased a drill... Only taken a year.

Went with this










https://www.diy.com/departments/erb...ill-1-battery-ecd18-li-2/3663602798552_BQ.prd

Also had a deal on where you got a 50 piece bit set for free.

https://www.diy.com/departments/erbauer-50-piece-mixed-drill-bit-set/1733616_BQ.prd?rrec=true


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I have the Ebauer sander and it has been superb. I am not much of a DIY'er but this was one of my better investments and use it fairly regularly around the house. I also have a Worx drill (didn't know they were made by the same company - thanks Walesy) and this has been brilliant for over 5 years. :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a cordless Erbauer SDS drill/breaker, not used often but it's a good bit of kit


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Rundie said:


> I've got a cordless Erbauer SDS drill/breaker, not used often but it's a good bit of kit


Same here . Perfect for the Diyer .


----------

